# iBasso Reference DX100 DAP/PMP (iPod) with Digital Coaxial & Optical Output



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Check out the iBasso Reference DX100 DAP (portable Digital Audio Player) Just $830. 

It's smaller than a CarPC and probably comparable in price at the end of the day/once you add up a CarPC's installation costs including a special car PSU, screen, dash mods, installation accessories, etc. No, this will not do all of the other functions that a full-on CarPC would, but you don't have to wait too long for it to boot and no special power supply is required.  Plus, it's portable and has a high-quality built-in headphone amp.


Basically it's an iPod-like device with a 3.75" Touch Screen, has 24/192 Optical & Coaxial digital outputs, Analog Line Outputs, 64GB of built-in Flash Memory that is expandable to another 32GB (maybe 64GB) by using it's microSD card slot, and more...read below.

iBasso






































iBasso DX100 (In Stock)

24Bit/192KHz Reference Digital Audio Player
　
Main Features:

- Android2.3 OS With Custom Audio Player Software
- Support up to 24Bit/192kHz Bit for Bit Decoding
- ES9018 32Bit DAC Chip
- Built-in +/-8.5V Headphone AMP
- 3.75" Capacitive Touch Screen
- Up to 24Bit/192 Optical/Mini Coaxial Output
- 3.5mm Headphone Output, 6.3mm Headphone Output, and Line Out
- 256-Steps Digital Volume Control
- 64G Onboard Flash
- Support up to 32G External MicroSD
- 3-Setting Gain Switch
- SRC Function
- Slow Roll-off/ Sharp Roll-off Digital Filter
- Support Wifi, Bluetooth
- Solid Case Made of Magnesium Alloy and Aluminum Alloy
- Audio Formats Supported: APE, FLAC, WAV, WMA, AAC, ALAC, OGG, MP3 
- Come With Micro USB Cable, Coaxial Cable, and AC Adapter
- One Year Warranty and Ten Years Free Labour

Specification:

Power Source：Built-in 2000mAh 8.4V Li-polymer Battery pack or external power supply
Frequency Response: 20Hz-20KHz +0.1/-0.25dB
Signal to Noise Ratio：-116dB 
Crosstalk: 1KHz0dB > -100dB, 20KHz odB = -82dB
THD+N: 0.002%
IMD: 0.0034%
Gain and Output Power: 0dB=2V rms (125mW/32ohm)
+3dB = 2.8V rms (245mW/32ohm)
+8.5dB = 5.0V rms (83mW/300ohm)
Battery Life: 72Hours (stand-by) or 7Hours (play music) 
Battery Charge Time: 4Hours
External Power supply: 12V DC
Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8~600Ω
Dimension: 2.83W x 4.65L x 0.93H (inch)
71.8W x 118L x 27.5H (mm)
Weight: 265g or 9.3oz


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Will this plug in just like an iPod, but sound better?

Is it worth the price?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

vivmike said:


> Will this plug in just like an iPod, but sound better?
> 
> Is it worth the price?


What do you mean "plug in just like and iPod'?


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Can i plug into a USB, like an iPod, and play through a stock head unit and will it sound b)etter?


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Depending on the head unit it wont make a difference. When you plug it in and use it as a USB mass storage device the internal DAC is bypassed and the HU DAC and processing is what will determine the sound quality.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Oh ok. I would go optical to DSP then. Do you know if any other iBasso or similar products offer Optical?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

iDevice + Pure i-20


----------



## HiloDB1 (Feb 25, 2011)

vivmike said:


> Oh ok. I would go optical to DSP then. Do you know if any other iBasso or similar products offer Optical?


If you go that route again the device itself will not have much of an affect on the SQ as the DSP will handle the DAC and processing functions. A more cost effective route if you want to use an optical out is the Fiio X3. It has both optical (Toslink) and digital coax (SPDIF) outs along with your normal 3.5mm line out and 3.5mm headphone jack.


----------

